# mySymptoms Food & Symptom Tracker



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has ever used the 'mySymptoms Food & Symptom Tracker' app? Here's a link to it: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/mysymptoms-food-symptom-tracker/id405231632?mt=8

The reviews seem pretty good, but it'd be interesting to hear from someone with personal experience of the app before I shell out £1.99 to give it a go. It seems interesting, though - theoretically, you log your diet and your symptoms and it can use statistical analysis to pick up any food that could be triggering your symptoms.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

A better idea is saving your personal food diary on the computer. You can always password protect your file. Having this on the computer has been very important for me because of the complexity of IBS symptoms and how they relate to other things, not just diet. Mine is a word table and I can do a search (CTRL F) on a suspect food. Say I'm not sure about whether I tolerate rice OK or not. I do a search on rice and see what the symptoms were the next day. If I find that generally I'm more constipated after eating rice and that evacuation takes longer then I know it's a problem food. It would be impossible to do this if it was just written down.


----------



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm fairly sure that you can export the data from the app to the computer as well - I think the app allows you to log stress levels, water intake, sleep patterns and the like as well and so you can pick up on multiple factors that might have an input, and you can also add your own stuff if it's not built in to the app anyway.

The problem with doing it in a Word file on the computer is that you have to manually analyse stuff, while this app claims to do it for you - for example, if it hadn't even occurred to you to ask that question about rice, you might have kept eating it even though it was a trigger. Theoretically, the app would pick up on the fact that rice triggers it and send you an alert to let you know, which would be useful if you didn't know that already.

I think with this kind of stuff though it's probably best to take it with a pinch of salt - if no-one else has tried it then I might give it a go and report back!


----------



## Mario Comparini (Nov 16, 2013)

I use an application like this daily and I do preffer 100% more smart phone app.
You always have phone with you and can finish recording food eaten before the meal is finished. Export works just as well other features like searching former inputs while you type. I have Android phone and use Food diary application. Regarding my applixation it was absolutely wort to pay those few euros for. I can export my meal and symptoms log in a minute anytime and email it to my md. I also have a better and more precise look backward on my meal and connection to symptoms. Absolutely worth of those few euros in my experience.


----------



## junie2 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have been looking for an app, thinking of the fodmap app.

Would like to do a diary, looked on the Internet at many others diary's, and I always think of something else to add.

what do you put in the diaries, food meds, etc.

Junie


----------



## RubyLoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Mario Comparini said:


> I use an application like this daily and I do preffer 100% more smart phone app.
> You always have phone with you and can finish recording food eaten before the meal is finished. Export works just as well other features like searching former inputs while you type. I have Android phone and use Food diary application. Regarding my applixation it was absolutely wort to pay those few euros for. I can export my meal and symptoms log in a minute anytime and email it to my md. I also have a better and more precise look backward on my meal and connection to symptoms. Absolutely worth of those few euros in my experience.


Hi Mario, Which app do you use? Is it compatible with android?

Thanks, RubyLoo.


----------



## Dawn Onye (May 27, 2015)

tummyrumbles said:


> A better idea is saving your personal food diary on the computer. You can always password protect your file. Having this on the computer has been very important for me because of the complexity of IBS symptoms and how they relate to other things, not just diet. Mine is a word table and I can do a search (CTRL F) on a suspect food. Say I'm not sure about whether I tolerate rice OK or not. I do a search on rice and see what the symptoms were the next day. If I find that generally I'm more constipated after eating rice and that evacuation takes longer then I know it's a problem food. It would be impossible to do this if it was just written down.


Is there a way you could make a template or do they have this template already somewhere? I like the idea of putting it on my computer but I'm not all that savvy on excel.


----------



## Dawn Onye (May 27, 2015)

RubyLoo said:


> Hi Mario, Which app do you use? Is it compatible with android?
> 
> Thanks, RubyLoo.


I am interested too


----------



## foodvsmood (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi there

Bit late to respond on this but only just joined! Yup I use this app and I love it. It helped me sooo much to find out what was making me ill. I still use it now to keep on track. It basically works out what makes you feel so rubbish so you can avoid it. You can also track your sleeping patterns and general symptoms. It's free on android - you just have to pay to upgrade for more features if you want them.

Did you ever use it in the end? Hope you are feeling better on this journey of ours!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I use the app to log all my meals. It's convenient.


----------



## whatistheroot (Apr 25, 2021)

We have created something similar and are new to market - Root AI (https://apps.apple.com/us/app/rootai/id1545087175) - We allow users to log what they eat, symptoms, and a general wellbeing score, and are currently working on adding bowel movement tracking, sleep tracking, and more. We generate a scorecard, inclusive of insights generated with our proprietary algorithm which detects patterns in the data set.


----------

